# Scratch Built Warhound



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's a pic of my scratch built warhound:










Comments please.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

What is it made of mate as it looks a bit flimsy?

Is it a template fom somewhere?


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I love it, It look Looted by Orks  . BUt great work, you really put some effort behind this


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

how long did it take you to make that? looks good.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

:shok: wow thats awesome.. did you post that after our little discussion?:crazy:


----------



## Iron Priest (Apr 8, 2008)

looks like its made out of paper. no offense


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

it is made out of paper :laugh:


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Of course it's made out of paper. I sat down and cut the paper bits out and taped them together.

This thread was largely a joke but the model was a serious mock up to test the template. Plasticard is the next step. 

(It would be if I still played 40k XD)


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Its good to see that template work. In plasticard that model would rock the donkey! Add some bits and details and paint and it would be a thing of beauty! Good job on the build. Can't be to easy to build it out of paper with tape. Things probably kept falling apart...

This baby is most definitely my next project as soon as i get my army painted!


----------



## Rabbit_Hole (Nov 14, 2008)

Who's template did you use. I am looking for a good one for a summer project.


----------

